# Ol brown dog coopers recipe of month



## Dogshampoo (11/5/14)

Hey peeps,

I made the coopers ol brown dog recipe 3 days ago and re hydrated the Bry-97 yeast after I put in the fermenter, still no signs of anything happening, 

It says to keep around 20deg , it dropped to 16 the first night cause I didn't have it in a warm place, do u think the yeast had stalled? How can I get it going? She'd I buy another Bry- 97 and chuck on ,

Thanks

Dshamps


----------



## yum beer (11/5/14)

How did you rehydrate your yeast? Have you maybe killed your yeast.

I've only used the BRY-97 once and it took a while to get going.....what does your hydro say....I had no visible action fo 3 or 4 days but the gravity was dropping.


----------



## Dogshampoo (11/5/14)

yum beer said:


> How did you rehydrate your yeast? Have you maybe killed your yeast.
> 
> I've only used the BRY-97 once and it took a while to get going.....what does your hydro say....I had no visible action fo 3 or 4 days but the gravity was dropping.


Put 100 ml of water at 32 deg ant put yeast in, gave it a stir After 15 mins and tipped in ,

That ok?


----------



## menoetes (11/5/14)

Coopers Brown dog? Those recipe packs are great aren't they?  

Your re-hydration sounds fine and be aware that the cooler weather and fermentation temps can sometimes slow the yeasts activity down a bit. Was your wort well aerated when you added it? Either way I wouldn't be getting too concerned yet.

As Yum says, take a hydrometer reading today and then wait 2 days and take another to see if your lil' beasties are working. A lack of airlock bubbling or even a decent krausen doesn't mean they aren't doing _something_.


----------



## Wolfman1 (11/5/14)

I put mine down on Friday night and aerated the wort pretty well I think, but I've not seen much sign of life out of mine yet either. I haven't taken a reading yet either, I'll wait till Tuesday when I'm supposed to be dry hopping. 
My kitchen still smelt of hops the next morning which was great. 
I just pitched my dry yeast straight in, but the temperature was pretty good, so I'm sure it's on its way.


----------



## Wolfman1 (12/5/14)

There's life in the old dog yet. The airlock is bubbling away, which is a first for me. Normally my FV leaks around the seal enough to maintain a small pressure in the vessel, but no bubbling. Very happy


----------



## Dogshampoo (12/5/14)

Yeh thanks for the help guys,

Mines just started this morning  ol brown dog was a slow starter!


----------



## Bizenya (12/5/14)

I use my bry-97 pack that came with the ol brown dog kit the other week for chubby cherub recipe. 

I rehydrated, and it took three days to start. However, on bottling, it's got a strange tang to it. I think it got infected. Tried a sample bottle today after 10 days in the bottle and the tang is still there

Bad batch of yeast maybe?

Not sure what I'm going to do with Chubby cherub 

I've however done the ol brown dog with 1272 American ale II yeast and had fermentation in 12hrs! OG1053. (22 L) with a gravity of 1012 yesterday and today- smells snd tastes great. Cold crash for rest of week and bottle Sunday

Keep us posted on how your OBD turns out!


----------



## pat86 (12/5/14)

search for Bry-97 on here (or anywhere really) - it is famous for being a very slow starter


----------



## eresh666 (12/5/14)

would only 250grams of LDM and slightly more crystal 300-500grams make much of a difference? I have nearly all of this kit lying around.


----------



## Bizenya (13/5/14)

To clarify I agree with pat86. After mine took awhile to start I searched this site and found many others to have experienced this slow start

Hence why when I did the OBD I made the move to 1272. I'm sure the yeast did not cause the infection, but the very slow start time may have allowed a bug in and get the jump on the 97. 

Will say that when it did start it went off though!!


----------



## Wolfman1 (15/5/14)

After 6 days fermenting, the dog is only down to 1030 after starting at 1054. I was going to dry hop last night but decided to leave it for another day or so. Still glooping away, but it tastes bloody good. Really thick and malty. I will probably dry hop in another day or so to not lose to much of the hops smell.


----------



## Bizenya (15/5/14)

After the dry hop it gets quite a bit better! If you like the aroma of hops that is. I've got two days before bottling (cold crashing) but I'm looking forward to it- will pour off a nice smoke while bottling me thinks


----------



## Dogshampoo (15/5/14)

So I meant to dry hop on day 4 , there is still a thick krausen foamy layer, should I wait till this settles more, since it was a late starter?or hop away

Cheers


----------



## Bizenya (15/5/14)

I waited. Dry hopped day nine. Krausen practically had gone


----------



## Bizenya (24/5/14)

Ok week In the bottle - couldn't wait. It's awesome. Very impressed by this

Hope all you guys that have put it down enjoy it too!!

Will be a bit if a regular for me I think

Edit= spelling


----------



## Wolfman1 (24/5/14)

Mines cold crashing now after two weeks. It stopped at 1020 or 1016, depending on which hydrometer is to be believed. The last few samples were a bit iffy, so I'm not holding out great hopes. It was decidedly thin and a bit smelly so there might have been a bit of infection after dry hopping.

I will try it again with a different yeast I think


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (24/5/14)

Bizenya said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1400915854.741251.jpg
> 
> Ok week In the bottle - couldn't wait. It's awesome. Very impressed by this
> 
> ...


I've done the last few ROTM from Coopers and they were all nice but this one is a cracker, definitely gonna be doing another of these.
Suits the Autumn weather perfectly.


----------



## Bizenya (24/5/14)

Bugger wolfman. It's funny cos I used the bry97 with another recipe and it didn't work. It was the pack that came with the ol brown dog too. Maybe they had been stored wrong by coopers or during transport? Dunno. I'm sure it's good yeast and many people seem to use it fine. Oh well. From now on I'm only using US05 or the 1056 /1272 from now on.

I had to stop myself tonight- need to remember it's goin to get better so don't drink it all now.....


----------



## Wolfman1 (25/5/14)

Bizenya said:


> Bugger wolfman. It's funny cos I used the bry97 with another recipe and it didn't work. It was the pack that came with the ol brown dog too. Maybe they had been stored wrong by coopers or during transport? Dunno. I'm sure it's good yeast and many people seem to use it fine. Oh well. From now on I'm only using US05 or the 1056 /1272 from now on.
> 
> I had to stop myself tonight- need to remember it's goin to get better so don't drink it all now.....


I'll bottle it this week so I'll know more in a couple of weeks. Could be something to the yeast, but other peoples seems to have gone well. 

I've got a golden ale with us-05 in a coopers fv and it's great watching things swirl around inside as it cooks away. It's a real plus for a transparent fv


----------



## Wolfman1 (7/6/14)

9 days after bottling, I thought I better have a taste. 
Pretty good, not spectacular, but pretty good. It's got a bit of twang which hopefully will fade. Lovely maltiness and the crystal has given it a bit of body. 
It was my first attempt at bulk priming and bottle 23 of 27 came out pretty well. Head retention on the second glass wasn't as good as the first, but that should come. 
Happy with this one, should be a good winter drinker until the stout is ready


----------



## Bizenya (7/6/14)

Have just had a large day on these and impressed. All were good, bitter but smooth, with a bit if hop taste still shining through . 

Not too strong either . 

Hopefully yours mellows and it's all good. I'm impressed ...


----------



## Bizenya (7/6/14)

Have just had a large day on these and impressed. All were good, bitter but smooth, with a bit if hop taste still shining through . 

Not too strong either . 

Hopefully yours mellows and it's all good. I'm impressed ...


----------



## Dogshampoo (15/6/14)

Finally starts drink the old brown, yeah it's really good I'm impressed, will def make again,


----------



## Bizenya (15/6/14)

Dogshampoo said:


> Finally starts drink the old brown, yeah it's really good I'm impressed, will def make again,


I'm almost out....

Finish my APA then ol brown dog again


----------



## Wolfman1 (15/6/14)

I gave some away today as a thanks for some free firewood. It's the first stuff I've made that I'm happy to leave with people and not feel I need to be there to defend it


----------



## peterlonz (24/3/19)

Bit late for comment I know.
But who the heck needs a slow starting yeast?
US-05 is slow enough & causes me concern every time I use it.
Frankly I can' tell the difference between the Kit Coopers yeast & US-05 at least with my strong tasting hoppy beers. I know that's almost heresy but it's true.
Pitched at the recommended temp Coopers yeasts are quick starters & almost never fail.
And my bubbler almost always indicates activity which is when I relax somewhat.


----------



## dkilleen (25/3/19)

peterlonz said:


> Bit late for comment I know.
> But who the heck needs a slow starting yeast?
> US-05 is slow enough & causes me concern every time I use it.
> Frankly I can' tell the difference between the Kit Coopers yeast & US-05 at least with my strong tasting hoppy beers. I know that's almost heresy but it's true.
> ...



I agree with your comments on coopers yeasts... there is a bit of yeast b/s around. I’ve never had a problem with coopers yeast either and brew a modified pale ale quite regularly using the kit yeast... never been an issue


----------



## peterlonz (26/3/19)

"modified pale ale"?
I would like to see your recipe, unless it's a trade secret.


----------



## dkilleen (26/3/19)

peterlonz said:


> "modified pale ale"?
> I would liketo see your recipe, unless it's a trade secret.





Hi

Here it is...and no secret!


----------

